# Glass Carboy¿



## mjdtexan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, Ive been looking at the wine equipment kits and I notice that the carboys are advertized as glass. Can the plastic bottles (like the Ozarka) be used in their stead¿

Also, I've noticed that wines apparently have different types. I have no clue as to what thats all about. Is there a simple guide, formula, thingie to learn the difference between them all¿

Thank Yall in advance for any answers I might recieve.


----------



## Skyhawk (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a plastic carboy, but I never keep wine longer than a week or two at most inside it before I rack it into a glass one. 

The concern is that the alcohol will leach chemicals and/or off-flavours from the plastic into your wine over time. Glass doesn't react with anything in wine, so it's the safest and preferred over any kind of plastic.

In my opinion, apart from a primary fermenter, forget about plastic if you have a choice. But if you do decide to use plastic for anything, ensure that it's white "food grade".


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2009)

If you want to use plastic buy the "Better Bottles" especially made for wine.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 11, 2009)

Wade E said:


> If you want to use plastic buy the "Better Bottles" especially made for wine.



So, are you saying that I shouldnt use the "Ozarka" bottles?

Is there an opinion on whether the glass is better than the plastic?

I really want to do things correctly.

Thank You for your answer by the way. I really do appreciate it.



Skyhawk said:


> I have a plastic carboy, but I never keep wine longer than a week or two at most inside it before I rack it into a glass one.
> 
> The concern is that the alcohol will leach chemicals and/or off-flavours from the plastic into your wine over time. Glass doesn't react with anything in wine, so it's the safest and preferred over any kind of plastic.
> 
> In my opinion, apart from a primary fermenter, forget about plastic if you have a choice. But if you do decide to use plastic for anything, ensure that it's white "food grade".



Skyhawk, for some reason, I did not see your post before I typed the above response. It seems as though I just need to get the glass one. Thank You.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 11, 2009)

mjdtexan said:


> Ok, Ive been looking at the wine equipment kits and I notice that the carboys are advertized as glass. Can the plastic bottles (like the Ozarka) be used in their stead¿



I have no idea what an Ozarka is. Can you post a link?



mjdtexan said:


> Also, I've noticed that wines apparently have different types. I have no clue as to what thats all about. Is there a simple guide, formula, thingie to learn the difference between them all¿


Do you mean Merlot versus Cabernet Sauvignon versus Shiraz? If so consult your local wine store or read the descriptions on one of the wine kit web-sites. (eg http://www.winexpert.com/original/)

Steve


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 11, 2009)

cpfan said:


> I have no idea what an Ozarka is. Can you post a link?Steve



I do not yet have 10 post so the forum is not letting me post a picture of the bottle or a link to it. Ozarka bottles are the ones that get delivered to your door by the big Ozarka truck. The bottles contain drinking water, supposedly they contain fresh spring water. They are five gallon bottles and they look remarkabley(sp?) like the glass carboys.




cpfan said:


> Do you mean Merlot versus Cabernet Sauvignon versus Shiraz? If so consult your local wine store or read the descriptions on one of the wine kit web-sites.
> 
> Steve


Yes, that is what I mean. There are so many, I dont even know which one it is that I like yet

Mike D


----------



## peagen (Feb 11, 2009)

mjdtexan:

Another problem with plastic bottles is that when they get scratched, unwanted bacteria other things can get into those scratches and they cant get cleaned very well. and that could ruin a good batch of wine.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 11, 2009)

I kinda figured that Ozarka fas a water company. They are usually 18.9 litre (5 US gallon) plastic jugs. Most of the kits that you might try will make 23 litres (6 US gallon). So using the water jug would lead to complications.

Those making 5 US gallons of wine may use the water jugs, but personally I would prefer a glass 19 litre carboy.

This is a topic that comes up regularly. You might want to look for som other threads. Here's one I found without even trying (the forum software listed it at the bottom of the page).

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=351

Steve


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 11, 2009)

cpfan said:


> I kinda figured that Ozarka fas a water company. They are usually 18.9 litre (5 US gallon) palstic jugs. Most of the kits that you might try will make 23 litres (6 US gallon). So using the water jug would lead to complications.
> 
> Those making 5 US gallons of wine may use the water jugs, but personally I would prefer a glass 19 litre carboy.
> 
> ...



Thank You. I will check out that thread.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2009)

As far as wines go I would try some commercial wines before you go making 30 bottles of something you dont like.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 11, 2009)

Wade E said:


> As far as wines go I would try some commercial wines before you go making 30 bottles of something you dont like.



I'll fess up and tell you why I am interested in making wine. This old feller down the road who used to work with my father had some big ole plastic water bottles with homemade watermelon wine in them. He had made his own air locks and everything. The wine was cloudy but it actually tasted alright. I, however, being competitive, thought to myself, I can do better. And I will. However, after reading this forum for a little while I've noticed that there is a whole bunch to it if you want it to be that way. I do. So, I dont know what you would classify watermelon wine as but I intend on making the best darn watermelon wine ever made in the great state of Texas.

I took the same attitude with BBQ a couple of years ago and now I have a room full of trophies. Its just how I am. I'm 40, white, single, country as they come, retired with not much to do but raise chickens, cows, and a garden.


----------



## Skyhawk (Feb 11, 2009)

mjdtexan, the best reason to make wine is because you love wine.

That might sound corny, but in order to know what good wine is, you have to have tasted and enjoyed a great variety of wines available "somewhere"... most often from the stores that sell wine. So if you have this one down, so far so good because you know what "wine" is.

The next question is can you make great wine from watermelon. The answer is "maybe"! You can certainly make a good wine from watermelon. Watermelon juice on its own will lack acid and tannin, so you'll need to mix it with other ingredients (along with more sugar) that will balance things out somewhat. I'd suggest Texan crab apples with some elderberries.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 12, 2009)

*Watermelon Wine Label*

M y bestest buddie died a couple weeks back and he loved his watermelon wine, and I too want to make some in his memory. This is a label one of the members made for me.


----------



## twissty (Feb 12, 2009)

Stay away from water jugs. Oxygen can permeate them and ruin your wine. 
The plastic ones made for home brewing are specially made to prevent this.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 12, 2009)

Skyhawk said:


> mjdtexan, the best reason to make wine is because you love wine.
> 
> That might sound corny, but in order to know what good wine is, you have to have tasted and enjoyed a great variety of wines available "somewhere"... most often from the stores that sell wine. So if you have this one down, so far so good because you know what "wine" is.
> 
> The next question is can you make great wine from watermelon. The answer is "maybe"! You can certainly make a good wine from watermelon. Watermelon juice on its own will lack acid and tannin, so you'll need to mix it with other ingredients (along with more sugar) that will balance things out somewhat. I'd suggest Texan crab apples with some elderberries.



I suspect you are right about loving wine. I do like it alot. To be truthful, I've never had any wine that I thought was outstanding. I am absolutely positive that there is outstanding wine out there, I've just not had it. So, I will take what you've said, and start trying different breeds of wine until I find that one that does it for me. My ex wife (I really do miss her) was a wine fanatic. Still is, bless her heart. There are so many wine "terms" out there that I dont understand. For instance, ¿what is "dry" all about? Then you have Zinfandel, Merlot, etc etc etc. I still want to make good watermelon wine though. ¿What kind of wine would watermelon wine be? Also, I need to learn about acid and tannin and the other ingrediants. I've been reading alot of yalls recipes and have noticed those "other" ingredients. 

So, in short, I will order a couple of wine making equipment kits (with glass carboys) this weekend, go to the library (a favorite place of mine) and check out some wine making books and do some learning. What I can not seem to fine is a recipe for watermelon wine.

Thank All of You for your advice and helpful hand. Looking forward to pestering yall for more advice 

Mike D


----------



## cpfan (Feb 12, 2009)

Mike:

Watermelon wine recipes
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/watermel.asp

You might look for an Orchard Breezin Watermelon White Merlot kit. This is a grape wine with watermelon flavouring added to it. It is sweet and lower alcohol. But it would serve as a good introduction to wine making. The kit makes 30 bottles that are ready to drink 6 to 8 weeks after the kit is started (if you follow the instructions).

Here's a link to the instructions...
http://www.rjspagnols.com/resource_view.asp?HandoutID=157

BTW, dry is the opposite of sweet. Dry means no or little residual sugar.

Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 12, 2009)

Good to have you on board Tex! We'll get you going. I live in the middle of Alaska, I am a pollack from Wisconsin, and I use the term yall alot, should I worry?(ps, never been to Texas either, not sure where it came from)
Yall take Care
Troy


----------



## Bailey (Feb 12, 2009)

The best way I've found to try new wines is at small wineries. There's several within an hour drive. Most have a limit of 8 samples but if you're buying a few of the ones you like they will usually keep pouring. I've found some wines I really liked which I wouldn't have otherwise tried. 

Also - look for wine festivals. Indianapolis has one every summer - $20 (?) gets you in the door and you can try HUNDREDS of types of wines from dozens of wineries. Of course I've never gotten out of there only spending $20.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank Yall, I expect I'll get some wine this weekend for the NASCAR Daytona 500 race. I dont plant watermelon til the middle of March so I've got plenty of time to consume different flavors and types.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 12, 2009)

Tex, do you have anything going now? If not start something just so yall got something to look at. Even a frozen juice concentrate wine will get you excited.
Troy


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 12, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Tex, do you have anything going now? If not start something just so yall got something to look at. Even a frozen juice concentrate wine will get you excited.
> Troy



Nope, nothing going yet. I am lookin to to buy a couple of equipment kits fairly soon, probably this weekend. I've got some reading and learning to do. Plus I need to learn where I am going to be buying all of them additives that wine requires.



arcticsid said:


> M y bestest buddie died a couple weeks back and he loved his watermelon wine, and I too want to make some in his memory. This is a label one of the members made for me.



Thats an awesome label. I didnt catch the watermelon in the glass the first time. I bet label making is going to be fun as well. Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 12, 2009)

Surely if you are in the Houston area you have a home brew shop, probably several. accessible to you. Don't go crazy buying equipment you may not need. If you want to start with a "kit" there are several members on here who know alot about that, I am not one of them. Please state your intentions a little cleare on how you would like to start, that will make a difference on what we recommend you go out and buy. Make sure you get you a hydrometer! it's crucial. Don't be intimidated by the "additives", they are really quite cheap. Keep us posted.
Troy
(ps, getting ready to BBQ some country ribs on my smokin' grill, I'll be thinkin' of ya)


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 12, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> *Surely if you are in the Houston area you have a home brew shop, probably several. accessible to you*. Don't go crazy buying equipment you may not need. If you want to start with a "kit" there are several members on here who know alot about that, I am not one of them. Please state your intentions a little cleare on how you would like to start, that will make a difference on what we recommend you go out and buy. Make sure you get you a hydrometer! it's crucial. Don't be intimidated by the "additives", they are really quite cheap. Keep us posted.
> Troy
> (*ps, getting ready to BBQ some country ribs on my smokin' grill, I'll be thinkin' of ya*)



If by kit you mean the wine kit and not the equipment kit then no, I dont really want to do a kit. I really want to use fruit. I hope thats what you meant.

I did pork spare ribs yesterday with a pineapple habenero glaze. I've won many a first place trophy with that combination.


----------



## Skyhawk (Feb 12, 2009)

mjdtexan, I noticed there are a number of wine making supply stores in Houston, including a "DeFalco's Wine and Beer Making Supplies". Unfortunately, things look a bit pricy in your neck of the woods - $55 for a 6 gallon glass carboy. At our "DeFalco's", they cost $19!

Anyway, perhaps you know of places already there you can buy your stuff from. If I were you, I'd try a little cheap wine kit and get one glass carboy just to get your feet wet. Stores in your area like DeFalco's will usually offer in store starter packages for a discount that include a carboy, primary fermenter, racking tubing, bottle filler, long stirring spoon, large funnel, bottle brush, sulfite, sometimes the bottles/labels/corks, hydrometer, acid test kit, and often more. Because these stores are locally run and owned in most cases, don't be afraid to bargain for custom package deals. Usually the people in these stores are very friendly compared to your average Walmart associate.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 12, 2009)

Skyhawk said:


> mjdtexan, I noticed there are a number of wine making supply stores in Houston, including a *"DeFalco's Wine and Beer Making Supplies". *Unfortunately, things look a bit pricy in your neck of the woods - $55 for a 6 gallon glass carboy. At our "DeFalco's", they cost $19!
> 
> .



Yes, I saw the DeFalco's. $19 for you huh, wish it was that way here. Thank You very very much for your advice. I am investigating stores and prices.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 12, 2009)

Tex, if you start with a kit, I am nowheres near qualified to help, I just frankly know nothing about them, if you decide to use fruit you can always use a 5 gallon bucket(FOOD GRADE!!) for you primary fermenter. The primary usually takes 5-14 days or so. When you transfer it to the secondary, alot of the equipment and techniques become a little more necessar and some. crucial. The first thing I learned from the guys and gals in this forum is that the two most important ingredients are sanitation and patience, and unfortunately you can't buy either one! The most important piece of equipment is a hydrometer unless you're fixing to hook up with one of those chemistry speakin gals, she probably has the equipment!
Troy


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 12, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Tex, if you start with a kit, I am nowheres near qualified to help, I just frankly know nothing about them, if you decide to use fruit you can always use a 5 gallon bucket(FOOD GRADE!!) for you primary fermenter. The primary usually takes 5-14 days or so. When you transfer it to the secondary, alot of the equipment and techniques become a little more necessar and some. crucial. The first thing I learned from the guys and gals in this forum is that the two most important ingredients are sanitation and patience, and unfortunately you can't buy either one! *The most important piece of equipment is a hydrometer unless you're fixing to hook up with one of those chemistry speakin gals*, she probably has the equipment!
> Troy



I have plenty of patience and I understand sanitation very well. I will be getting the hydrometer for sure, plus that bottleling stuff, etc etc. I know yall are saying get one equipment kit but I know myself. I will be wanting to get several batches going at once


----------



## Skyhawk (Feb 12, 2009)

mjdtexan, I don't have much patience so you already have one up on me! 

My substitute for patience is to have lots of stuff going, bulk aging, and stored in bottle whenever possible. That way I'm not tempted to start going through wine before it's aged to the degree that I like, which in some cases maybe a few years. My patience is subsidized by buying commercial wine as well, and those bought wines add to my reusable bottle collection.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 12, 2009)

*sorry about your bbq grill*

Tex, you're gonna need to think about movin that bbq grillin' outfit outta your spare bedroom, not only does it smoke up the whole joint, but sounds like you'll be needin' it for your wine making laboratory.!!!
Troy


----------



## cpfan (Feb 13, 2009)

mjd:

The local provincial liquor board has a "Red Wine 101" promotion running at the moment. Included is a brochure that covers some points on the 'major' red wines. This may help you.

The interactive version is at http://www.lcbo.com/promo/redwine101/en/html/guide.html

The VERY LARGE PDF is at http://akamai.myvirtualpaper.com/client/LCBO/RedWine-guide/2009020301/upload/guide.pdf

Hope this helps in some way.

Steve


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 14, 2009)

cpfan said:


> mjd:
> 
> The local provincial liquor board has a "Red Wine 101" promotion running at the moment. Included is a brochure that covers some points on the 'major' red wines. This may help you.
> 
> ...




Thank You very much Steve. I will print them and read them during the NASCAR race tomorrow evening.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 14, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Tex, *you're gonna need to think about movin that bbq grillin' outfit outta your spare bedroom*, not only does it smoke up the whole joint, but sounds like you'll be needin' it for your wine making laboratory.!!!
> Troy



I dont grill. I smoke meat for a LOT of hours at a fairly low tempature allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day long.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 14, 2009)

Edited to save space


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 14, 2009)

cpfan said:


> mjd:
> 
> The local provincial liquor board has a "Red Wine 101" promotion running at the moment. Included is a brochure that covers some points on the 'major' red wines. This may help you.
> 
> ...



You know, that is a very good site. Thank You so much for that. It explains alot. I am going to print it and use it as a guide.


----------



## david1 (Feb 14, 2009)

*sorry to intervene but,*

arcticsid, where in wi. did you reside. i'm from nw. wi. in st.croix co.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 14, 2009)

St.Francis(Milwaukee). This is my 30th winter here, so I may have been born there but I am an Alaskan through and through.

You could always start a new thread in the menu in the chit chat, then you won't need to woory about "intervening" on someones thread.

Glad to have you all the same amongst us.
Troy


----------

